# Kann keine Webs mehr anlegen



## Fastserv (30. Jan. 2014)

Ich habe ein Problem was sehr wahrscheinlich im Zusammenhang mit diesem steht.

Nach anlegen eines neuen Webs in ISPConfig erhalte ich folgende Mails:

```
30.01.2014-16:22 - WARNING - Apache did not restart after the configuration change for website fcerheine-sommerlauf.de. Reverting the configuration. Saved non-working config as /etc/apache2/sites-available/xxx.de.vhost.err
```
und


```
30.01.2014-16:22 - WARNING - Reason for Apache restart failure: apache2: bad user name web93 Action 'configtest' failed. The Apache error log may have more information.  failed!
```
Der entsprechende Benutzer wird nicht angelegt. Kann man ISPConfig rekonfigurieren? Ich vermute das hier auch ein Rechte Problem vorliegt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Till (1. Feb. 2014)

> Der entsprechende Benutzer wird nicht angelegt. Kann man ISPConfig rekonfigurieren?


web in ispconfig öffnen, etwas ändern wie z.B. quota und dann auf speichern klicken.


----------



## Fastserv (3. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Till,

danke für die Hilfe, aber dann wird ja nur die Apache Konfiguration neu geschrieben. Ich glaube aber das mit ISPConfig Rechten irgend etwas nicht stimmt.

Kann man auch ISPConfig dazu bringen Konfiguration und Rechte neu anzulegen/schreiben?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Till (3. Feb. 2014)

Aktivier unter System > server config > web dass die rechte beim update aktualisiert werden sollen und dann ändere etwas im web und klicke auf speichern.


----------



## Fastserv (3. Feb. 2014)

Das ist aktiviert. Der neue Benutzer/Gruppe wird aber gar nicht erst angelegt. Und nach dem Update bekomme ich wieder die Fehler E-Mail.


----------



## Till (3. Feb. 2014)

Versuch mal das hier:

Debugging of ISPConfig 3 server actions in case of a failure « FAQforge


----------



## Fastserv (4. Feb. 2014)

OK ich erhalte jetzt folgende Ausgabe im Log:

exec: usermod --groups sshusers web93 2>/dev/null     
Adding the user: web93

Dann für jeden Ordner
chown failed: /var/www/clients/client19/web93/cgi-bin : web93

Und am Ende
Reason for Apache restart failure: apache2: bad user name web93 Action 'configtest' failed. The Apache error log may have more information. failed!

Das Problem ist das user web93 gar nicht erst angelegt wird und somit auch die Rechte nicht angepasst werden können. Führe ich usermod --groups sshusers web93 manuell aus erhalte ich die Meldung das es diesen Benutzer nicht gibt.
Eine Fehlermeldung das der Benutzer nicht angelegt wurde erhalte ich nicht.


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2014)

Gibt es bei Dir die Gruppe sshusers? wenn nicht, lege sie mal manuell an.


----------



## Fastserv (4. Feb. 2014)

Die Gruppe gibt es.


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2014)

Dann lege den Benutzer web93 einfach mal manuell auf der shell an.


----------



## Fastserv (4. Feb. 2014)

Ich habe den Benutzer manuell angelegt und es funktioniert.

Danach habe ich noch mal ein neues Web angelegt mit dem gleichem Ergebnis wie oben, also geht nicht :-(


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2014)

hmm, hast Du das debugging dabei an gehabt und das log gespeichert?


----------



## Fastserv (5. Feb. 2014)

Hab ich


```
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Processed datalog_id 1131     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'restartHttpd' from module 'web_module'.     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Reason for Apache restart failure: apache2: bad user name web94 Action 'configtest' failed. The Apache error log may have more information. failed!     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Apache did not restart after the configuration change for website fcerheine-sommerlauf.de. Reverting the configuration. Saved non-working config as /etc/apache2/sites-available/fcerheine-sommerlauf.de.vhost.err     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Apache online status after restart is: running     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Apache restart return value is: 1     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'restartHttpd' from module 'web_module'.     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Apache status is: running     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Writing the vhost file: /etc/apache2/sites-available/fcerheine-sommerlauf.de.vhost     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web94/.php-fcgi-starter : web94     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Creating fastcgi starter script: /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web94/.php-fcgi-starter     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web94/ : web94     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client19/web94/private : web94     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client19/web94/webdav : web94     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client19/web94/web/stats : web94     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client19/web94/web/error : web94     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client19/web94/web : web94     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client19/web94/tmp : web94     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client19/web94/cgi-bin : web94     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     exec: usermod --groups sshusers web94 2>/dev/null     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Adding the user: web94     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'update' from plugin 'apache2_plugin' raised by event 'web_domain_update'.     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'ssl' from plugin 'apache2_plugin' raised by event 'web_domain_update'.     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Processed datalog_id 1130     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'restartHttpd' from module 'web_module'.     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Reason for Apache restart failure: apache2: bad user name web94 Action 'configtest' failed. The Apache error log may have more information. failed!     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Apache did not restart after the configuration change for website fcerheine-sommerlauf.de. Reverting the configuration. Saved non-working config as /etc/apache2/sites-available/fcerheine-sommerlauf.de.vhost.err     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Apache online status after restart is: running     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Apache restart return value is: 1     
04.02.2014 07:42     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'restartHttpd' from module 'web_module'.
```
Wie gesagt, das Problem ist das der neue User webxxx nicht angelegt wird. Die Frage ist warum?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Till (5. Feb. 2014)

Das scheint aber das debug log von einem update der seite, nicht vom insert (also vom hinzufügen) dieser seite zu sein? Denn e sthet ja schon am anfang:

Reason for Apache restart failure: apache2: bad user name web94

das web / den vhost mus es also schon geben.


----------



## Fastserv (5. Feb. 2014)

Sorry hier noch mal:


```
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'restartHttpd' from module 'web_module'.     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Processed datalog_id 1139     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'restartHttpd' from module 'web_module'.     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Warning     Reason for Apache restart failure: apache2: bad user name web96 Action 'configtest' failed. The Apache error log may have more information. failed!     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Warning     Apache did not restart after the configuration change for website fceahuhlen.de. Reverting the configuration. Saved non-working config as /etc/apache2/sites-available/fceahuhlen.de.vhost.err     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Apache online status after restart is: running     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Apache restart return value is: 1     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'restartHttpd' from module 'web_module'.     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Apache status is: running     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Creating symlink: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/100-fceahuhlen.de.vhost->/etc/apache2/sites-available/fceahuhlen.de.vhost     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Writing the vhost file: /etc/apache2/sites-available/fceahuhlen.de.vhost     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web96/.php-fcgi-starter : web96     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Creating fastcgi starter script: /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web96/.php-fcgi-starter     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web96/ : web96     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Creating fastcgi starter script directory: /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web96/     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client3/web96/private : web96     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client3/web96/webdav : web96     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client3/web96/web/error : web96     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client3/web96/web : web96     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client3/web96/tmp : web96     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client3/web96/cgi-bin : web96     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     exec: usermod --groups sshusers web96 2>/dev/null     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     exec: chown web96:client3 /var/www/clients/client3/web96/web     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     exec: chown -R web96:client3 /var/www/clients/client3/web96/web     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Creating symlink: ln -s /var/www/clients/client3/web96/ /var/www/clients/client3/fceahuhlen.de     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Creating symlink: ln -s /var/www/clients/client3/web96/ /var/www/fceahuhlen.de     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client3/web96/private : web96     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Adding the user: web96     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'insert' from plugin 'apache2_plugin' raised by event 'web_domain_insert'.     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'ssl' from plugin 'apache2_plugin' raised by event 'web_domain_insert'.     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Processed datalog_id 1138     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'update' from plugin 'postfix_server_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Network configuration disabled in server settings.     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'update' from plugin 'network_settings_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'update' from plugin 'apps_vhost_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Processed datalog_id 1137     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'update' from plugin 'postfix_server_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Network configuration disabled in server settings.     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'update' from plugin 'network_settings_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'update' from plugin 'apps_vhost_plugin' raised by event 'server_update'.     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Found 3 changes, starting update process.     
05.02.2014 08:02     swmserver.de     Debug     Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
```


----------



## Till (5. Feb. 2014)

Bist Du sicher dass es nicht wieder ein update statt insert ist? Mich wundert halt dass Du ein:

Warning     Reason for Apache restart failure: apache2: bad user name web96 Action 'configtest' failed. The Apache error log may have more information. failed!     

also einen fehlgeschlagenen restart hats bevor überhaupt die web konfigurationsdatei angelegt wurde, dass kann von der reihenfolge des codes im plugin nicht sein, denn der restart kommt immer zuletzt. außer eben, es war ein update und kein insert. vielleicht hast Du den server.sh cronjob für die tests nicht in der crontab auskommentiert? So dass er immer schon einmal durchgelaufen ist, bevor Du ihn mnauell zum debugging aufrufst.


----------



## Fastserv (5. Feb. 2014)

Stimmt, der Cronjob lief noch. Alle guten Dinge sind drei hier noch einmal:


```
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'restartHttpd' from module 'web_module'.     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Processed datalog_id 1144     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'restartHttpd' from module 'web_module'.     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Warning     Reason for Apache restart failure: apache2: bad user name web97 Action 'configtest' failed. The Apache error log may have more information. failed!     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Warning     Apache did not restart after the configuration change for website demodomain.de. Reverting the configuration. Saved non-working config as /etc/apache2/sites-available/demodomain.de.vhost.err     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Apache online status after restart is: running     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Apache restart return value is: 1     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'restartHttpd' from module 'web_module'.     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Apache status is: running     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Creating symlink: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/100-demodomain.de.vhost->/etc/apache2/sites-available/demodomain.de.vhost     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Writing the vhost file: /etc/apache2/sites-available/demodomain.de.vhost     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web97/.php-fcgi-starter : web97     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Creating fastcgi starter script: /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web97/.php-fcgi-starter     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web97/ : web97     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Creating fastcgi starter script directory: /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web97/     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client20/web97/private : web97     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client20/web97/webdav : web97     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client20/web97/web/error : web97     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client20/web97/web : web97     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client20/web97/tmp : web97     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client20/web97/cgi-bin : web97     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     exec: usermod --groups sshusers web97 2>/dev/null     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     exec: chown web97:client20 /var/www/clients/client20/web97/web     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     exec: chown -R web97:client20 /var/www/clients/client20/web97/web     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Creating symlink: ln -s /var/www/clients/client20/web97/ /var/www/clients/client20/demodomain.de     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Creating symlink: ln -s /var/www/clients/client20/web97/ /var/www/demodomain.de     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     chown failed: /var/www/clients/client20/web97/private : web97     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Adding the user: web97     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Adding the group: client20     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'insert' from plugin 'apache2_plugin' raised by event 'web_domain_insert'.     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Calling function 'ssl' from plugin 'apache2_plugin' raised by event 'web_domain_insert'.     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Processed datalog_id 1143     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Processed datalog_id 1142     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Processed datalog_id 1141     
05.02.2014 14:12     swmserver.de     Debug     Processed datalog_id 1140
```


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2014)

Mal eine Frgae: Du hast Doch die Version 3.0.5.3 aus dem tar.gz installiert und nicht etwa irgendeinen Version von unserem git server heruntergeladen?


----------



## Fastserv (10. Feb. 2014)

Ja, ich verwende auf Produktiv-Systemen nur offizielle Releases.


----------



## ch.mosebach (16. Apr. 2017)

Hallo, 

konnte das Problem mal gelöst werden? Ich habe leider derzeit das gleiche Problem und verzweifel.


----------



## Fastserv (16. Apr. 2017)

Der Thread ist ziemlich alt. Das Problem wurde gelöst, ich kann mich aber beim besten Willen nicht mehr daran erinnern wie.
Auch ist eine ganz andere ISPConfig Version zur Zeit aktuell und das Problem deshalb nicht übertragbar.


----------

